# F95 problem with Fulcrum Racing 5 wheelset



## Harryquinn (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm based in Australia and am new to this forum, having bought a 2011 F95 a few months ago. 

I gave up racing some 20 years ago (previous road bike was a Campy Record equipped 1980 Harry Quinn) and just wanted a reasonable machine for riding with the local club. I had a limited budget and the F95 was within that with a bit left over for upgrades. I liked the dimensions of the F95 from the start (very similar to my old Quinn) and have been very pleased with its performance in the hilly area I live in. 

I have upgraded mostly with Ultegra equipment (gears and brakes). For wheels, I chose Fulcrum Racing 5s and therein lies my problem.

Fitted the front wheel - fine, no worries. Then I came to the rear one and found it would not fit all the way into the dropout. It really surprised me that a modern road frame could be designed so as not to accept one of today's most popular brands of wheel. 

It seems that the Fulcrum axle is 10mm diameter and the F95 dropout is slightly less. The axle does fit part way into the dropout and seems secure enough but I would feel happier if it slotted all the way in.

I've thought about filing a mill off the dropout but am worried about voiding the frame warranty. Filing the axle is another option I guess.

Has anyone on the forum experienced a similar problem and if so, how did you solve it?

I'd be very grateful for any advice.

Dave K


----------



## ColoColo (Jun 1, 2009)

Interesting. I have Racing 7's for my '11 F5 and they fitted fine. However, the American Classic 420's fitted only the front wheel, the rear wheel will fit but when I jumped on the bike it will tilt at an angle. It actually damage the frame, Felt says I did not secure the quick release well but I knew that was not the problem...The problem was the wheel itself.

My fix? Sell the American Classics, get Reynolds Assault...

Good night and good luck.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Hmm I have that wheelset along with my Easton Aero and they both fit my F95 with no problems. I dont think I have a pic of them installed, but I will get one to show you. I wonder if aussie bike specs are different or something? Oh mine is a 2010 model too.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Harryquinn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm based in Australia and am new to this forum, having bought a 2011 F95 a few months ago.
> 
> ...


Dave K.

This is another Dave K. Did you measure the dropout? It should be ~10.4mm. I've noticed both Mavic and Campy have very tight tolerance here compared to threaded axles.

Clean up any paint but don't cut into metal. There should be no issues once you're cleaned up.

-SD


----------



## Harryquinn (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks guys for such prompt and helpful replies.

Superdave - I hadn't actually measured the dropouts but will do that and definitely take up your suggestion of cleaning up the paint which, hopefully will be enough to enable the axle to fit all the way in. As Fulcrum are Campy-owned I guess their tolerances will be as tight too.

Scottsj - your F95 looks good with those Eastons - I'd like to see a pic with the Fulcrums too if you have time. My bike has the same silver/red/white paint scheme, which is what drew me to it in the first place. I don't know about difference specs for Oz but I would guess all frames are the same. I bought my Fulcrums from the UK as the price was $290, 45% of what is charged here in Oz. 

ColoColo - sorry about your experience with the American Classics I hope your frame wasn't too damaged.

I'm attaching a pic of the rear of my bike with the wheel in as far as it currently goes. Hopefully the gap at the top of the gear hanger will be visible. It actually fits further into this side than into the opposite one. 

Dave K


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey Dave, I will try to get a pic this weekend and post it as the fulcrums arent the wheels I usually use, they are just a back up pair. Oh and just looked at mine...lol and they are the 7's but the design is still the same. 
Also I changed all my parts to Ultegra and dura ace shifters to upgrade from the sora stuff.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Well like I said they are 7's and not 5's but I know one thing that sucker is one noisey rear wheel. I did 112 miles yesterday on one killer century and used them. I think I will go back to the easton or my reynolds hehe. 
The fulcrum didnt have an issue on mine at all, although they were a tad wider hub wise verse the eastons.


----------



## Harryquinn (Jan 20, 2011)

*Problem fixed*

Thanks to Dave K (Superdave) from this Dave K. 
The gearside dropout was fine so I followed your suggestion and just cleaned up the paint on the offside dropout. Result - the wheel slotted in perfectly. Adjusted the rear mech, repositioned the brake shoes and everything is now running sweetly. Another bonus is that my wheelstand now fits again so I don't have to lean the bike against the garage wall! 

ScottZJ - thanks for posting the pics of your Fulcrums - love those red hubs! And yes, I've heard they are one noisy freehub although apparently mine, being a 2011 batch, is supposed to be a tad quieter.

I've kept the Microshift levers for now as I really like the action over Shimano. Having said that, I still keep checking Ebay for some reasonable Ultegra or DA ones so you never know! The brake calipers are Ultegra 6600 and the rear mech is 6700. Front mech is 5700. With the chainset I just swapped the (surprisingly heavy) steel rings for FSA Pro alloy ones and the difference in response is remarkable. I'm happy with the Felt bars/stem and I seem to be one of the few who finds the saddle comfortable so I don't plan to change that any time soon.

Thanks again guys.

Dave K


----------

